# Steam Dryer



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

I just looked at one the other day at HD and there is a place that looks like a detergent cup on the top left hand side of the dryer that you put water in for the steam  hope this helps 

edited to say that the one I looked at was an LG dryer if that makes a difference.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I know the latest technology for drying clothes is a "Steam Dryer."
> 
> Does the dryer require a water hookup?


Depends on the dryer, some have a reservoir, some have a hookup in the back.


----------

